# Vets in durham area



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi there we are due to bring our pup home in two weeks and am looking for recommendations for a vets surgery in or about the durham city area .ive checked websites and sent enquiries but cant decide anyone help ???


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Found this
Ashfield Veterinary Surgery in Durham, County Durham - PetsLocally UK

It's the only one with a review though


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah i saw that one just would like one that people have trust in and would recommend never know if i believe these reviews.theres 2 really near Abbey and vets 4 pets but with him (eventually) going to be a gundog id like a good one


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a look on the RCVS website, and see if they have an accredited vet in your area, that's how I found my current vets


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried Dunelm vets? they are good with hunting dogs I have heard.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Ill check all those suggestions thanks


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Dunelm is owned by Jack and Fran Creaner. Fran used to run Labs in tests, possibly trials, so they're both clued up on gundogs, shooting etc. Used them once a few years ago to hip score one of my bitches but haven't had any other experience with them in practice.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Dunelm is an amazing vets , we used to use them for our horses years ago. Do they still do horses? 

We use Clifton Lodge Vets - in Horden now as it's just up the road from us. The vets ""bedside"" manner isn't great but he knows his stuff and they don't try and force stuff they sell on you as their waiting room is completely bare!! 

PS: What I mean by his bedside manner is he told Taz to stop being soft and hold still when he was trying to put ointment in his eye , where our previous vet was a young girl and baby talked the dogs all the time lol.


----------

